# Help Identifying Wood. DIW or ??



## Cody Killgore (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey guys,
Me and Tom (manbuckwal) are looking for your help in identifying this wood. Tom purchased this wood and was told it was Desert Ironwood Burl (Olneya Tesota). When I received it, I had mentioned to Tom that it looked like Black Nargusta/Canxon Negro Burl to me. I love this wood either way but just wanted to clear it up so we know what it is going forward. Here are some pictures. If it is DIW, it is not like any I have seen or smelled, but I could be wrong!

I sanded/buffed one side real quick to help see the figure. I zoomed in on one so you can see the semi-open grain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 31, 2013)

I cant see the pics, I'm at work and they filter everything pretty hard, so it's probably nothing to do with your post.... enywho, If it stinks like a dead animal when you cut it, or burn it, then it is DIW. I wondered if it was DIW when Tom posted it cause I'd never seen a piece of DIW burl that big without cracks, but I didnt want to be a bummer....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 31, 2013)

Fairly sure it isn't DIW - but whatever it is that is some mighty wood, as far as burl goes. ;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 31, 2013)

Black nargusta, looks like it


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 31, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> I cant see the pics, I'm at work and they filter everything pretty hard, so it's probably nothing to do with your post.... enywho, If it stinks like a dead animal when you cut it, or burn it, then it is DIW. I wondered if it was DIW when Tom posted it cause I'd never seen a piece of DIW burl that big without cracks, but I didnt want to be a bummer....



Yeah, I know that distinctive smell all too well, haha! I wasn't sure if I wanted to bring it up or not, but I felt obligated to tell him that what he bought might not be DIW.



Kevin said:


> Fairly sure it isn't DIW - but whatever it is that is some mighty wood, as far as burl goes. ;)



I couldn't agree more! I love it! One of my favorites for sure!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Not DIW my friend, I know DIW extremely well and that's not it! Lets put it this way, I have been cutting and selling DIW for many many years and never seen any that looks like that!


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 31, 2013)

Dag nabbit !!!! I guess I can at least be thankful it's Black Nargusta (I hope it's at least that !!!! ) Can't wait to see it on the backside of a sharp pointy thing!!! lol


----------



## DKMD (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree with the others... Not DIW. I'm not familiar with the nargusta, but maybe that's the same thing as canxan negro.


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes they are the same thing .


----------



## phinds (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks a lot like Carpathian elm burl

EDIT: after looking at it some more, I'd like to modify that: it looks EXACTLY like Carpathian elm burl.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2013)

phinds said:


> Looks a lot like Carpathian elm burl
> 
> EDIT: after looking at it some more, I'd like to modify that: it looks EXACTLY like Carpathian elm burl.


 +1 on the elm. You can see it is porous which DIW is definitely not a porous wood.


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 31, 2013)

This is what it looked like before I cut the slice .


----------



## SENC (Oct 31, 2013)

Canxan negro/black nargusta... is my bet. Eric (burlsorbust) can probably confirm. I had an almost identical piece (I think there is a pic in the game call section), though the rest of mine is black(er) and gold. Turns well, though I think I'm going to stabilize my next blank as a precaution since it isn't terribly dense.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm going to stick with my original guess of Black nargusta as well. I have a piece of it from before he sent me this and they are extremely similar in appearance.

I buffed it with some white diamond so the grain is somewhat exaggerated as it was filled with white buffing compound.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2013)

Cody Killgore said:


> I buffed it with some white diamond so the grain is somewhat exaggerated as it was filled with white buffing compound.


That threw me off for sure


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 31, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> That threw me off for sure



Yeah, sorry about that. Should have mentioned it in OP. Got to thinking about it later..


----------

